# Very proud of my boy



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My friend and I took Sam and her dog Buddy out last Saturday night, I have to say they were amazing!! People loved them, they got so much attention, pets, kisses, you name it! Kids, adults, it didn't matter to them, they loved it! They were so well behaved that most everyone had to comment about it, even the older couple that was having dinner next to us came to tell us they were the 2 most well behaved dogs they had ever met.








The restaurant people were awesome with them too! They brought them water twice.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what good babies


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Great night out on the town! I'll bet you were so proud!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good boy Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep he is a good boy!!! Looks like a nice place for dinner too and nice they allow pets in the outdoor seating area!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah! that is the best, to be able to take them anywhere and have a great time







Good BOY Sam!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Very proud of my boy - restauant dogs!*

How much do I LOVE seeing wonderfully behaved dogs that you can take out in public so they can truly be a bigger part of our lives. Rather than always HAVING to be left at home!!!

Looks like a fun night for all!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Very proud of my boy - restauant dogs!*

Yep! We went back there yesterday and there were a ton of people with little dogs. They were soooo annoying!!!! They kept barking at everyone and everything!!!







A friend of ours was ready to get up and go to one of the owners and tell her how rude of her to let her dog bark when everyone was trying to have a nice quiet dinner and listen to the band that was playing! He should have! I thought it was very rude too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Very proud of my boy - restauant dogs!*

Sounds like you had a great time and were a good ambassador for the breed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Very proud of my boy - restauant dogs!*

It is always the small dogs who are misbehaving and getting away with it because they ARE small!! And the big ones who do well whose breed gets a bad rap! Glad to see Sam and your friends dog showing a positive public image!!

Lee


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Where were you at? We are always looking for places to take the pups with!


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Very proud of my boy - restauant dogs!*



> Originally Posted By: selzerSounds like you had a great time and were a good ambassador for the breed.


I was going to say the same thing, always great to show people how great these dogs can be in the right hands.

Looks like so much fun - friends and fur babies!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaGWhere were you at? We are always looking for places to take the pups with!


Star Dinner in the Ketlands


----------

